# Building a trailer



## browland

Has anybody on here built a trailer? I'm trying to find some blue prints and maybe the cost comparison to build as opposed to just going out and buying one . Thanks for any info y'all may provide, BR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby

I built my own trailer, 7' x 16' tandem axle. No blueprints though, just laid everything out on the shop floor and got to work. Should be finished with it early next week. As for cost comparisons I have about $750 in the one that I am building. It would have cost me around $1800 to buy the same trailer new. It is not hard to do, just take your time and make sure everything is square square square. I will try to get a few pics up of my frame if it will help you out.


----------



## mossyoak54

I do a lot of dealings with trailers as I'm in the landscaping business. Honestly I think you'd come out cheaper finding an old trailer and fixing it up the way you want too. I did my 16ft one that way. It was given to me with bad tires and wood. Looks like a brand new one now. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## whoolieshop

I built a float on trailer for my 28' pontoon boat.. I think I had about $1000 in it including paint, lights, hitch, pressure treated wood for the bunks, fenders, a 16" center walkway and dual 3000 lb axles with brakes.

The original trailer was one of those skinny river trailers that went between the pontoons, this one was much more stable going down the road and backed like a dream.

I could draw you up something if you need some help!










EDIT: This is the old trailer,
I sold it for $800 so it made my new one really cheap lol.


----------



## whoolieshop

Another thought;

I personally think you can build one that is exactly the way you want, cheaper than you can buy one pre-built or modify one unless you just get it for nothing.

Brakes are really nice on a trailer I highly recommend getting axles with brakes. Stay away from house trailer axles (that was what was under that second trailer) They're cheap but not built to last and illegal for trailer construction in some places.


----------



## browland

Thanks for the replys guys, I think I will start looking for materials. Should be a decent project. :rockn:


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

My brother built one in high school in his welding class. He took it to competition and won first place in state! It was a 14x7 ft. tandem axle and it only cost around $700 to build. To bad it got stolen two years ago. It meant a lot to us and of course to him.


----------



## browland

Dang that sux it was stolen, you have to keep everything
Under lock these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

How big are you wanting to build it?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## browland

14 foot min , I think 16 ft would be the best option for me to haul 3 brute forces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck

Dad and Gramps built 5 or 6 of the trailers we have. If you want I'll snap some pics Tomm and do some measurements.

Most are steel with steel floors so they're a little on the heavy side. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## browland

wmredneck said:


> Dad and Gramps built 5 or 6 of the trailers we have. If you want I'll snap some pics Tomm and do some measurements.
> 
> Most are steel with steel floors so they're a little on the heavy side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


I'll def do a wood floor , I will only be moving wheelers and bikes with it. Pics would be cool and thanks


----------



## mossyoak54

Have you looked on northern tool? If I'm not mistaken they use to sell plans for trailer builds. It might have been kits I'm not real sure. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

